# How do i get my pregnant cat to like the birthing box?



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello I'm new on here and looking for some advice.

My Cat (Queenie) is pregnant I'm not sure how far she is, but in the last week/2weeks her belly has got big and she just wants to sleep all day under my daughters bed, and she has slowed down on the eating and has become a bit aggressive towards my other cats and Tuck my dog (apart from 1 cat Cleo who now doesn't want go out and is constantly by her side) 
So i don't think she has long.
I made a birthing box in the room were she is and put lots of blankets in it and have tried putting her in a few times but she just jumps back out and goes back under the bed.
Does anyone have any ideas on what i can do?
I tried putting a hot water bottle with a cover under the blankets in it last night but she still didn't want to know.
Thanks
Ali
xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Hate to say it but cats have a tendency to tuck them selfs away she may feel to in the open with your other pets about . She needs a quite corner away from hustle can you not place a box under the bed or is there not the room. You may find she goes off and picks her own spot.


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

Well her first spot was the wardrobe:biggrin: It is a room no one really goes into as my girls tend to be around me all the time.
I can't even get my head under the bed.
I need to think of a better place to put the box too as i can't really have the litter tray, food and her and the kittens all in that room.
She did sleep on me last night and im hoping when she does go into labour that she will come to me so i can put her in there.
You can tell im new to all this can't you:001_unsure:
Thanks
Ali
xxx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

What sort of box is it ? If its a carboard box lay it on its side with the open end facing so she can just walk in and out and put a blanket or towel over most of that opening, leaving just enough space at the side for her to squeeze in making it a lovely nice dark hidey hole. Make sure the box is tucked away in the quietest spot in the room away from draughts.

My girls don't usually take to their box until its time, before that they love to tease by looking at all sorts of other places.


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

i purposly kept my girl out of bedrooms when in labour and she had them in lounge i couldnt have a box as my other cats kept getting in [and with her first litter sitting on them] but a few days after the birth i left a door open and she moved them all under bed lol next time i just let her go where she wants but i wish you luck with the box she may well like it more when the time is right and she in labour


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

It is a big cardboard box which has a lid and i cut a square hole for her to go in and out of.
I have just moved it infront of the bed (thats were she goes to dive under) she can still go around it to go under the bed but i thought it might make her take notice of the box as i did have it in the corner of the room.
I have also put a towel over it and put it like you have suggested (hanging slightly over the opening).
So lets see!!
Thanks Ali
xxx


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

when my girl was due i made sure she was in one room and i put a birthing box in it but she did not want to use it until when she started having the kittens, i stayed with her from the min she started and never left her side. also she will become very restless 48-24 hours before having them they seem to change and when it happens you will know. just gently move her towards the box she will be fine.


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

she spent last night on the bed and today is back under the bed.
I think i will get her out of that room and shut the door the thing is in our bungalow that room apart from our room, bathroom and shower room is the only room with a door so she may feel a bit like she has no privacey but then again it might encourage her to into the box.
will let you know how it goes.
Thanks for all your advice.
Ali
xxx


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

She has tried to cimb on top of the box but just seems to be pacing around.
Just a quick question Queenie is being a bit aggressive which isn't usually like her, she has attacked Cleo who she really gets on with for no reason, i went to see if she was alright and then she went for me.
I sat back down and it was as if she came to say sorry to me she jumped up on the chair and climed on my lap and then saw Navel my other cat who was fast asleep and jumped on him and attacked him.
Do you think she is a bit angry about losing her spot under the bed or is this how some cats get?
Ali
xxx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hormones
She is being territorial, she doesn't want them anywhere near her to protect her unborn babies. She is in effect clearing a space for herself in preparation for the birth. She doesn't want them near her as she is probably feeling very vulnerable and needs to make sure they will not challenge her when she has the babies.
I personally, would now separate her from the rest, as you don't want a full scale war happening in the middle of her labour.
I would say under the bed is the favourite place that she has chosen to have the kittens, is it accessible? Can you get in there is something should go wrong? if not then you have to block it off now. It is no good hauling her out in the middle of labour that could be disastrous. 
Bringing her out into the open with the other pets isn't good. I would get a room ready with the box in it, check around for any dangers and put her in it. She needs to relax and find herself a great place to kitten in where she is not exposed to other pets and noise etc and where she feels it is safe for her to have her kittens.


----------

